# GSG Invites Customers To Dallas Open House November 7



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Enjoy a free lunch and the chance to see the latest in equipment and supplies for textile screen printing, embroidery, digital direct to garment printing as well as signs, graphics, and electrical signage at the GSG Open House scheduled for November 7 at the company headquarters in Dallas. 

There will be a vendor showcase, equipment demonstrations, live music, and giveaways. The Dallas facility is located at 4601 Spring Valley Road, Dallas, Texas 75244; (214) 712-6200. If you plan on coming, please R.S.V.P to Clay Houser at [email protected].

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

